

The First New Foreign Crisis - dangoldin
http://marcambinder.theatlantic.com/archives/2008/12/its_quite_unsettling_to_talk.php

======
dpapathanasiou
I'm surprised Greece isn't on that list, since much of the recent violence has
been fueled by economic woes:

" _Greece needs to tap the capital markets for 40bn euros next year to roll
over debt and fund the budget deficit, as well as 15bn euros or so in bond
issuance by banks under the state's new guarantee._ "

[http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/ambrose_evans-
pritchard/blog/20...](http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/ambrose_evans-
pritchard/blog/2008/12/10/greek_fighting_the_eurozones_weakest_link_starts_to_crack)

------
sielskr
I hate pieces like this. You have some reporter or blogger trying to make
himself look important by repeating some lurid scenarios told by some Obama
appointees also trying to make themselves look important or prescient or
serious and responsible, and none of them have any insights or knowledge of
the economy or even world politics worth reading about unless you are close to
the administration and it is career-enhancing for you to be able to predict
what decisions the adminstration will make.

